# styles of Kenpo Karate



## unidos (Sep 17, 2003)

Are there any different styles of Kenpo Karate besides the Parker system of Kenpo.

If so can I get some info., description, philosophy of the styles the reader is knowledgeable.

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2003)

I think Tracy Kenpo is the best known variant of Ed Parker's Kenpo.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 17, 2003)

What about Chinese Kenpo and Shorinji Kenpo?  Do they fall under this as another type of Kenpo?  

I think there is Shaolin Kempo, but I believe that is an entirely different martial art.

- Ceicei


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 17, 2003)

There is Ryukyu Kempo
Bob:asian:


----------



## John Bishop (Sep 18, 2003)

Here's a Kenpo Style Tree:
http://interactivesmack.com/kajukenbo/kenpofamilytree.cfm


----------



## Kempo Guy (Sep 18, 2003)

Ken/mpo is just a word that means "Law of the fist" (also can mean swordsmanship when written with other characters). It is the Japanese proununciation of the Chinese word Chuan Fa (Kenfat in Cantonese). So, there are many styles out there using Kempo in their name. There are the Okinawan arts (various forms of Ryukyu Kempo etc.); Japanese arts (Nippon Kempo, Shorinji Kempo, Araki Ryu Kempo etc.); arts that developed out of Hawaii such as Kara Ho Kempo, CHA-3 Kempo, Universal Kempo etc.; and arts that deveoped on the mainland like EPAKK, Shaolin Kempo, Tracy's Kenpo etc. 

They all vary in philosophies and strategies so it's hard to generalize.

KG


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John Bishop _
> *Here's a Kenpo Style Tree:
> http://interactivesmack.com/kajukenbo/kenpofamilytree.cfm *



Neat!


----------



## donald (Jan 24, 2006)

Ever hear of Nippon Kenpo?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 24, 2006)

donald said:
			
		

> Ever hear of Nippon Kenpo?


 
Ah-Ha!  You've been reading Blackbelt Magazine, Haven't you!


----------



## lonekimono10 (Jan 25, 2006)

and then there is DA.DA.DA American chinese kenpo karate 
(sorry i had to do it)


----------



## Kosho-Monk (Jan 25, 2006)

Let's not forget that there are different styles within the same styles. What I mean is that depending on the teacher's understanding and attitude (amongst other factors) you can certainly have several different styles of Shaolin Kempo, Kosho Ryu Kempo, Parker Kenpo, etc.

For instance, I teach Kosho Ryu Kempo. You will not find my teachings to be identical to other Kosho teachers. Some teachers focus more on sword work, others healing arts, etc. I tend to lean more towards the spiritual side of the arts and teach my students to live more ethical and peaceful lives - true self-defense, as we call it. Some teachers teach more of the destructive arts at their schools. Sure, I teach the martial arts side of Kosho. However, the lessons you get from my dojo are not always the same as other Kosho teachers. I tend to focus on different things and my students seem to appreciate it.

Just my thoughts.


With respect, 
John Evans


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 25, 2006)

Kenpo is a system. So technically there are as many styles as there are practicioners due the very nature of the art being flexible and adapting to the individual (principle of tailoring.) We all have our own "style."


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 25, 2006)

donald said:
			
		

> Ever hear of Nippon Kenpo?


 
Yup. If not mistaken, that's the style of Sawayama sensei. It uses techniques from both Karate and Judo in sparring, and they wear Bogu. Anything goes.. kicks, punches, throws, osaekomi etc.

http://www.xanga.com/Nippon_Kempo_TC


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 25, 2006)

this is another URL about M. Sawayama's Nippon Kempo

http://www.nipponkempo.org.uk/history.html

very exciting martial art!


----------



## Kosho-Monk (Jan 25, 2006)

*Kenpo is a system. So technically there are as many styles as there are practicioners due the very nature of the art being flexible and adapting to the individual (principle of tailoring.) We all have our own "style."*

There are many systems of Kenpo/Kempo. I argue that even within a particular system you will find many differences. For instance, if we were to take 20 Ed Parker Kenpo Schools (or any other system's schools) and comare their curriculums, I bet we would find 20 different systems in place to teach Mr. Parker's Kenpo. However, they would all say they are teaching the Ed Parker System of martial arts. but the truth would be that they are all teaching the Ed Parker Kenpo Style using their own system. 

Just my thoughts.


With respect,
John Evans


----------



## Ray (Jan 25, 2006)

Kosho-Monk said:
			
		

> *...*if we were to take 20 Ed Parker Kenpo Schools (or any other system's schools) and comare their curriculums, I bet we would find 20 different systems in place to teach Mr. Parker's Kenpo. However, they would all say they are teaching the Ed Parker System of martial arts. but the truth would be that they are all teaching the Ed Parker Kenpo Style using their own system.


I believe that I have a quote somewhere of Mr. Parker defining his system of kenpo as an organized grouping ideas and principles (I'm paraphrasing); but style is how the individual performs the system (ie, people like me with short, stubby legs may perform kicks differently than graceful long-legged swans do).

If Mr. Parker set up a standard cirriculum to teach those concepts and principles in an organized manner, then that is the system.  Anything less is not the complete system.  However, even if you do have the 100% complete system, you still may execute the movements differently than others.  I've heard it said by people who know more than I (and who doesn't?) that the system could be broken down into a smaller number of techniques (or pieces of techs or master key movements)...if that's true than perhaps the redunancy is like unto mathematics: we are taught the how (and sometimes the whys) but then we get a whole bunch of problems to practice with until it comes naturally.

Further than just differences of execution of individual movements, different people may visualize the same movement as having a different application (even beyond inserts, re-arrangements, etc).  

Anyway, that's just the ramblings of a crazy old man in rural Iowa.


----------



## Kosho-Monk (Jan 25, 2006)

Ray,

I agree with your thoughts. Perhaps I am a crazy old man, too. 


With respect,
John Evans


----------



## Blindside (Jan 25, 2006)

Kosho-Monk said:
			
		

> There are many systems of Kenpo/Kempo. I argue that even within a particular system you will find many differences. For instance, if we were to take 20 Ed Parker Kenpo Schools (or any other system's schools) and comare their curriculums, I bet we would find 20 different systems in place to teach Mr. Parker's Kenpo. However, they would all say they are teaching the Ed Parker System of martial arts. but the truth would be that they are all teaching the Ed Parker Kenpo Style using their own system.


 
I would reverse your terminology, they are teaching Ed Parker's System and they each have their own Style.  

System denotes something that is arranged, classified, organized, ordered, Style denotes something individual, unique, etc.

Lamont


----------



## Kosho-Monk (Jan 25, 2006)

*"I would reverse your terminology, they are teaching Ed Parker's System and they each have their own Style. 

System denotes something that is arranged, classified, organized, ordered, Style denotes something individual, unique, etc."*

Hi Lamont,

I believe we both agree on the point I was making.  It's all in how you look at it.  

Take care,
John Evans


----------

